# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  لماذا الانبهار بالغرب (قابل للنقاش )

## محمد العزام

اصبحنا نقلد الغرب في كل شي 

اصبحنا كما الاسفنجه ..
نمتص كل شي وارد من الغرب بل نتباها باننا نقلد الغرب 

لماذ نسينا او تناسينا ان حضارة الغرب ومجدهم المزعوم 

لم يقوم الا علي انقاض ماضينا 

وعلي مخطوطاتنا وكتبنا التي سرقها منا الغرب

ونسب مافيها اليه بعد ان اضاف عليها بصمته المزيفه .

لماذ لا يكون لنا طابعنا الخاص الذي نتباهي به امام العالم؟

لماذ ترتضي لانفسنا ان نكون توابع لهم ؟

لماذ لايقلدونا هم ؟؟


قابل للنقاش

----------


## غسان

_لماذا نقتدي بالغرب ..؟؟؟ لانهم الحضاره .. لانهم التطور .._ 

_اي ماضٍِِِِ الذي تتحدث عنه ... زمن الاندلس .. ام زمن بني اميه ..._

_ انا لا انكر هذا الماضي ... لكني لست مع ان كل التطور والتقدم الغربي هو منا نحن وانهم سرقوا الحضارة منا .. ولست مع كلمة ... بصمته المزيفه .. الغرب لم يضف بصمه مزيفه .. الغرب وضع البصمه الحقبقيه كلها .._
_ ونحن لم نفعل شيء .. ما فعلناه قبل 5 او 6 قرون ... يعني الكثير في وقتها .. اما الان فهو لا يعني شيء .._ 

_كل التقدم والتطور والعلم الذي نحن فيه كل الفضل به يعود للغرب .. وللغرب وحدهم .._

_كل منا يحاول ان يذهب للغرب ويتعلم منهم ... لانهم التطور والحضاره فعلا .. بعضنا ينجرف كليا .. ويصبح انسانا غربيا خالصا ناسيا دينه وعاداته ولغته وما الا ذلك ... وبعضهم يأخذ من الغرب حضارتهم وعلمهم ويحافظ على قيمه ومبادئه .. هذا من نريده .. وهكذا يجب ان نكون .._

_شكرا محمد على الموضوع الجميل .._

----------


## عُبادة

> _لماذا نقتدي بالغرب ..؟؟؟ لانهم الحضاره .. لانهم التطور .._ 
> 
> _اي ماضٍِِِِ الذي تتحدث عنه ... زمن الاندلس .. ام زمن بني اميه ..._
> 
> _ انا لا انكر هذا الماضي ... لكني لست مع ان كل التطور والتقدم الغربي هو منا نحن وانهم سرقوا الحضارة منا .. ولست مع كلمة ... بصمته المزيفه .. الغرب لم يضف بصمه مزيفه .. الغرب وضع البصمه الحقبقيه كلها .._
> _ ونحن لم نفعل شيء .. ما فعلناه قبل 5 او 6 قرون ... يعني الكثير في وقتها .. اما الان فهو لا يعني شيء .._ 
> 
> _كل التقدم والتطور والعلم الذي نحن فيه كل الفضل به يعود للغرب .. وللغرب وحدهم .._
> 
> ...


انا اعارضك بكلامك عن ماضينا
لاننا لا نعلم نحن  شيء عن ذلك الماضي الذي كان قد وصل إلى مراحل متقدمة ليست ببعيدة كثيرا عن بداية تطور العلم الحديث
هناك كتاب لمؤلفة المانية اسمه شمس العرب تشرق على الغرب
تشرح ماهية العلوم التي بناها العرب وكيف لولاها لما تمكن الغرب من صنع شيء من مجده الحالي 

ومن اصغر تلك الاكتشافات التي رح تختقرها هي اكتشاف الصفر
تخيل العالم من غير الصفر وكيف ممكن تكون العلوم من دونه

----------


## محمد العزام

كلامك صحيح غسان 

بس اول شي التاريخ بيحكي انو العرب هم اصل الحضارة الغربية وهذا موثق بكتب التاريخ العربية وحتى الغربية منها 
ثانيا غسان الغرب قلدناه بكل شي وبعدين مثل ما بتحكي اخذنا كل شي منهم وخاصة ما نعيشه من تقدم وحتطور بس بتفكير بسيط هل هالتقدم كان بصالحنا او ضدنا 
التقدم الي دخلوه علينا كان بمثابة حرب وهي دايما بحكيها اخطر انواع الحروب وهي الحرب الثقافية والي دمرت كل شي بنته العروبة والاسلام 
الاخلاق والدين والعادات والتقاليد ذهبت مع ظهور التقدم الذي نعيشه 

مثال بسيط العراق في زمن صدام حسين كان هناك امتناع كبير عن التقدم والحضارة الغربية مثلا على مستوى الانترنت مان ممنوعا وايضا وسائل الاتصال كالهواتف الخلوية ايضا كانت ممنوعا ومع ذلك تعتبر من الدول المتقدمة علميا وحضاريا على مستوى العلماء نلاحظ انها تفوق اي دولة عربية تمتلك وسائل التطور والحضارة

----------


## عُبادة

> كلامك صحيح غسان 
> 
> بس اول شي التاريخ بيحكي انو العرب هم اصل الحضارة الغربية وهذا موثق بكتب التاريخ العربية وحتى الغربية منها 
> ثانيا غسان الغرب قلدناه بكل شي وبعدين مثل ما بتحكي اخذنا كل شي منهم وخاصة ما نعيشه من تقدم وحتطور بس بتفكير بسيط هل هالتقدم كان بصالحنا او ضدنا 
> التقدم الي دخلوه علينا كان بمثابة حرب وهي دايما بحكيها اخطر انواع الحروب وهي الحرب الثقافية والي دمرت كل شي بنته العروبة والاسلام 
> الاخلاق والدين والعادات والتقاليد ذهبت مع ظهور التقدم الذي نعيشه 
> 
> مثال بسيط العراق في زمن صدام حسين كان هناك امتناع كبير عن التقدم والحضارة الغربية مثلا على مستوى الانترنت مان ممنوعا وايضا وسائل الاتصال كالهواتف الخلوية ايضا كانت ممنوعا ومع ذلك تعتبر من الدول المتقدمة علميا وحضاريا على مستوى العلماء نلاحظ انها تفوق اي دولة عربية تمتلك وسائل التطور والحضارة


بالنسبة للتقليد
كان هذا هو هدفهم الرئيسي من حربهم الفكرية علينا

شوف كل الصفات السيئة عندنا وشوف مصدرها من وين وشوف الصفات المليحة عندهم من وين اخذوها
علمونا الصفات السيئة واخذوا منا الصفات المليحة

----------


## غسان

_عباده انا لم اهمش الماضي ... هو فعلا ماضي مشرف .. لكن الا متى سنظل على ذكرى الماضي و امجاده وانتصاراته ..._ 

_العرب اضافوا لكن متى ...؟؟؟ وماذا اضافوا ...؟؟؟_ 

_التقدم والتكنولوجيا الموجوده الان متى بدأت منذ 1900 .. 1800 على ابعد تقدير .. في هذا الوقت كان العرب تائهين في غياهب الظلمات .. وما زالوا ..._

_ولنقل ان العرب اضافوا ... مالذي اضافوه كي نعتبره اساسا لحضارة الغرب ...؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_بالنسبة للتقليد
كان هذا هو هدفهم الرئيسي من حربهم الفكرية علينا

شوف كل الصفات السيئة عندنا وشوف مصدرها من وين وشوف الصفات المليحة عندهم من وين اخذوها
علمونا الصفات السيئة واخذوا منا الصفات المليحة
_


 بس شو السبب 
ليش لحتى نقتدي فيهم لهدرجة الكبيرة 
طيب السؤال المطروح انو الشعوب هي اللي بتتحمل هالوضع والا القيادات 
لو الحاكم بيمنع دخول هالتقدم بنحكي عنو ديكتاتوري 
لو دخلها بالكامل الشعب بصير وضعو مثل ما احنا عليه بهالوقت 

يعني الخلل من مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_انا معك محمد في كل ما ذكرت .. الا في واحده وهي ان العرب هم اساس حضارة الغرب .. واساس التقدم الموجود الان ... لو قلنا ساهم العرب او اضاف العرب قليلا لما خالفتك .. اما الاساس هذا كثير ..._

----------


## عُبادة

> _عباده انا لم اهمش الماضي ... هو فعلا ماضي مشرف .. لكن الا متى سنظل على ذكرى الماضي و امجاده وانتصاراته ..._ 
> 
> _العرب اضافوا لكن متى ...؟؟؟ وماذا اضافوا ...؟؟؟_ 
> 
> _التقدم والتكنولوجيا الموجوده الان متى بدأت منذ 1900 .. 1800 على ابعد تقدير .. في هذا الوقت كان العرب تائهين في غياهب الظلمات .. وما زالوا ..._
> 
> _ولنقل ان العرب اضافوا ... مالذي اضافوه كي نعتبره اساسا لحضارة الغرب ...؟؟؟؟؟_


لااااا بالعكس 

نهاية الدولة الاسلامية كان عام 1924 
وبداية ضعفها لم يسبق ال1900 بكثير 
يعني مش قبل الالثورة التكنولوجية بكثير

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_عباده انا لم اهمش الماضي ... هو فعلا ماضي مشرف .. لكن الا متى سنظل على ذكرى الماضي و امجاده وانتصاراته ... 

العرب اضافوا لكن متى ...؟؟؟ وماذا اضافوا ...؟؟؟  
التقدم والتكنولوجيا الموجوده الان متى بدأت منذ 1900 .. 1800 على ابعد تقدير .. في هذا الوقت كان العرب تائهين في غياهب الظلمات .. وما زالوا ... 
ولنقل ان العرب اضافوا ... مالذي اضافوه كي نعتبره اساسا لحضارة الغرب ...؟؟؟؟؟
_


 غسان العرب اضافوا الاساس وهم من بنوا على الاساس 
الانسان لما يبني اول شي ببلش بالاساس وبعدين بيبني 
اعطيناهم مثل ما بتحكي رموز الشيفرة للتطور وهم من استطاعو القيام بكل شي هم اللي تعبوا واجتهدوا 

مثال دائما نسمع به وهذا يمكن يكون بعيد عن الموضوع نسمع كثير عن خطط خالد بن الوليد وصلاح الدين في الحروب وهي تدرس عندهم بالوقت الحاضر ظهر من ظهر وحاول ان يكذب هذا الكلام ولكنه صحيح بالفعل تدرس عندهم وبتوثيق منهم واعترافهم 
لاحظ كيف بنعطيهم الاساس لكل شيء وهم بيبنو

----------


## غسان

_عباده العرب من 1600 -1900 تحت الحكم العثماني .. يعانون ما يعانون ..._ 

_كيف نهاية الدوله الاسلاميه 1924 .._

----------


## عُبادة

> _انا معك محمد في كل ما ذكرت .. الا في واحده وهي ان العرب هم اساس حضارة الغرب .. واساس التقدم الموجود الان ... لو قلنا ساهم العرب او اضاف العرب قليلا لما خالفتك .. اما الاساس هذا كثير ..._


لا مش كثير
اعطيني شي من الحضارة الحالية اساسه مش من ابداع اسلامي وطبعا مش عربي لانه معظم علماء الامة كانوا مش عرب بس مسلمين

----------


## عُبادة

> _عباده العرب من 1600 -1900 تحت الحكم العثماني .. يعانون ما يعانون ..._ 
> 
> _كيف نهاية الدوله الاسلاميه 1924 .._


ليش انتو معتبرين انه الخكم العثماني كان انهيار
الدولة العثمانية كانت من اقوى الدول الاسلامية على الاطلاق
بس المشكلة صارت في نهايتها عند مجي كمال اتاتورك وعمل العنصرية بين العرب والاتراك

شوف حدود الدولة العثمانية 
هل تعلم ان رئيس فرنسا وقع اسيرا في النمسا واستعانوا بالخليفة الاسلامي لفك اسره ووصل النمسا واحتلها وفك اسره وهاي القصة مشهورة بالتاريخ بس دايما عليها تعتيم وتشتيت

----------


## محمد العزام

كلامك اكثر من صحيح عبادة 

وبعدين اثر الحضارة الاسلامية على تطورهم باعترافات منهم فكثير منهم ومن علمائهم يشكرون الاسلام والحضارة العربية على التقدم اللي حاصل منهم 
حتى على مستوى القران الكريم يدرس عندهم ليس حبا بالدين الاسلامي ولا بالقران ولكن ليستشهدوا ويقتبسوا الكثير منه

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان_ 
_عباده انا لم اهمش الماضي ... هو فعلا ماضي مشرف .. لكن الا متى سنظل على ذكرى الماضي و امجاده وانتصاراته ..._ 


_العرب اضافوا لكن متى ...؟؟؟ وماذا اضافوا ...؟؟؟_ 

_التقدم والتكنولوجيا الموجوده الان متى بدأت منذ 1900 .. 1800 على ابعد تقدير .. في هذا الوقت كان العرب تائهين في غياهب الظلمات .. وما زالوا ..._

_ولنقل ان العرب اضافوا ... مالذي اضافوه كي نعتبره اساسا لحضارة الغرب ...؟؟؟؟؟_




_غسان العرب اضافوا الاساس وهم من بنوا على الاساس_ 
_الانسان لما يبني اول شي ببلش بالاساس وبعدين بيبني_ 
_اعطيناهم مثل ما بتحكي رموز الشيفرة للتطور وهم من استطاعو القيام بكل شي هم اللي تعبوا واجتهدوا_ 

_مثال دائما نسمع به وهذا يمكن يكون بعيد عن الموضوع نسمع كثير عن خطط خالد بن الوليد وصلاح الدين في الحروب وهي تدرس عندهم بالوقت الحاضر ظهر من ظهر وحاول ان يكذب هذا الكلام ولكنه صحيح بالفعل تدرس عندهم وبتوثيق منهم واعترافهم_ 
_لاحظ كيف بنعطيهم الاساس لكل شيء وهم بيبنو_



_محمد كل الي حكيته كلام عام .. نحن الاساس وهم سرقوا حضارتنا ..._  
_محمد اي حضاره الي بتحكيلي عنها واي اساس واي شيفره ... طيب احكيلي شي من هالاساس .._ 
_عباده بيحكيلي العرب اخترعوا الصفر ... وبعدها اجا الغرب استثمروا هالاكتشاف المهم واخترعوا النووي .. وبعدها طلعوا على القمر ... شوف الفرق بين الانجازات محمد .._  
_انا ما بقلل من اهمية اختراع الصفر .. بس كان مهم بوقته قبل ابصر كم قرن مش الان_ ..

----------


## غسان

_هلا ما بدي احول الحديث عن الدوله العثمانيه وعن ايجابياتها وسلبياتها ..._

_بس انا بدي اوجهلك عكس سؤالك عباده .. اذكرلي انجاز او اختراع مهم او اكتشاف عظيم موجود الان اساسه العرب ..._

----------


## محمد العزام

شوف غسان بالفعل عبادة حكى عن الصفر وهم بنوا عليه 
وهو بمثابة الاساس اللي بنحكي عنو 

المهم غسان انا ذكرت انو كان باعتراف منهم وللاسف هم الي عرفونا قيمة حضارتنا 
مثلا  يقول : (كاجوري) في كتابه تاريخ الرياضيات : (ان العقل لتملكه الدهشة حينما يقف على اعمال العرب في الجبر). وفي مادة المثلثات ان العرب اول من ادخل المماس في عداد النسب المثلثية وهي الجيب والتجيب كما نعلم وهم الذين استبدلوا الجيوب بالأوتار وطبقوا الجبر على الهندسة وحلوا المعادلات التكعيبية ويقول : ان علم المثلثات علم عربي 

وايضا : ويقول المؤرخ جورج ملر في كتابه( فلسفة التاريخ ) ان مدارس العرب في اسبانيا كانت مصادر العلوم ويتلقون فيها العلوم الطبيعية والرياضية وما وراء الطبيعة

وفي علم البصريات وصلوا الى اعلى الدرجات وثبت ان (كبلر) اخذ معلوماته عن ابن الهيثم واثر ابن الهيثم لا يقل عن اثر ( نيوتن) في الميكانيك.


لاحظ كيف استفادوا كثير من الحضارة العربية 
بس مثل ما حكيت غسان وصلوا للنووي ووصلو للقمر وبنوا حضارة لاتقهر وهاد بالنسبة النا واقع اكثر من مؤلم

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_هلا ما بدي احول الحديث عن الدوله العثمانيه وعن ايجابياتها وسلبياتها ...

بس انا بدي اوجهلك عكس سؤالك عباده .. اذكرلي انجاز او اختراع مهم او اكتشاف عظيم موجود الان اساسه العرب ..._




هذا اللي ذكرته كان قسم من اثر الحضارة العربية عليهم 
في كمان اشياء تتعلق بالكيمياء والفيزياء اللي من خلالها ظهر النووي وغير فضل العرب بعلم الفلك اللي من خلالو وصلو للقمر

----------


## شمس الشتاء

مازلنا جالسين ننتظر من يخترع ويفكر وينجز ويجرب ونحن 
نطبق لاكن لانفكر ولانبدع فقد نستخدم ولا اعلم الى متى سنبقى هكذا؟

----------


## عُبادة

> _هلا ما بدي احول الحديث عن الدوله العثمانيه وعن ايجابياتها وسلبياتها ..._
> 
> _بس انا بدي اوجهلك عكس سؤالك عباده .. اذكرلي انجاز او اختراع مهم او اكتشاف عظيم موجود الان اساسه العرب ..._


طبعا مش رح اقوللك انهم اخترعوا سيارة ولا طيارة ولا تلفون ولا رح اقولك انهم وصلوا القمر

بس اول ساعة بالعالم اهداها هارون الرشيد للامبرطور الروماني
اول بوصلة بالعالم
اول من استخدم العدسات ابن الهيثم
اول من استخدم خيوط الجراحة ابو الفاسم الزهراوي
 والاسطرلاب  إللي هو زي المنظار لقياس ابعاد الاحرام السماوية عن بعض

وكان للخوارزمي:بأعمال تطبيقية تتناول مساحة بعض السطوح، ومساحة الدائرة، ومساحة قطعة الدائرة، وقد عين لذلك قيمة النسبة التقريبية ط فكانت 7/1 3 أو 7/22، وتوصل أيضاً إلى حساب بعض الأجسام، كالهرم الثلاثي، والهرم الرباعي والمخروط.
ومما يمتاز به الخوارزمي أنه أول من فصل بين علمي الحساب والجبر، كما أنه أول من عالج الجبر بأسلوب منطقي علمي واضع أسس الجبر الحديث، ترك آثاراً مهمة في علم الفلك  كما اطلع الناس على الأرقام الهندسية، ومهر علم الحساب بطابع علمي لم يتوافر للهنود الذين أخذ عنهم هذه الأرقام. وأن نهضة أوروبا في العلوم الرياضية انطلقت ممّا أخذه عنه رياضيوها، ولولاه لكانت تأخرت هذه النهضة وتأخرت المدنية زمناً ليس باليسير


الإدريسي:اول من رسم خريطة دقيقة للعالم الموجود في ذلك الايام بكروية الارض 
كرة من الفضة منقوش عليها صورة الأقاليم السبعة،


أبو القاسم المجريطي:له رسالة في آلة الرصد، وبالإسطرلاب. وقد ترك أبحاثاً قيمة في مختلف فروع الرياضيات كالحساب والهندسة، فضلاً عن مؤلفاته في الكيمياء

جابر بن حيان:إكتشف "الصودا الكاوية" أو القطرون (NaOH).
أول من إستحضر ماء الذهب.
أول من أدخل طريقة فصل الذهب عن الفضة بالحلّ بواسطة الأحماض. وهي الطريقة السائدة إلى يومنا هذا.
أول من أكتشف حمض النتريك.
أول من إكتشف حمض الهيدروكلوريك.
إعتقد بالتولد الذاتي.
أضاف جوهرين إلى عناصر اليونان الأربعة وهما ( الكبريت والزئبق) وأضاف العرب جوهرا ثالثا وهو (الملح).
أول من اكتشف حمض الكبريتيك وقام بتسميته بزيت الزاج.
أدخل تحسينات على طرق التبخير والتصفية والإنصهار والتبلور والتقطير.
استطاع إعداد الكثير من المواد الكيميائية كسلفيد الزئبق وأكسيد الارسين (arsenious oxide).
نجح في وضع أول طريقة للتقطير في العالم .فقد اخترع جهاز تقطير ويستخدم فيه جهاز زجاجي له قمع طويل لا يزال يعرف حتى اليوم في الغرب باسم "Alembic" من "الأمبيق" باللغة العربية . وقد تمكن جابر بن حيان من تحسين نوعية زجاج هذه الأداة بمزجه بثاني أكسيد المنجنيز.
تطوير اكتشاف بعض العمليات الكيميائية البسيطة مثل: التقطير[5] والتسامي[6] والترشيح[7] والتبلور[8] والملغمة[9] والتكسيد. 

ابن البيطار: له كتاب كتاب الجامع لمفردات الأدوية والأغذية، وهو مجموعة من العلاجات البسيطة المستمدة من عناصر الطبيعة، وقد ترجم وطبع. كما له كتاب المغني في الأدوية المفردة، يتناول فيه الأعضاء واحداً واحداً، ويذكر طريقة معالجتها بالعقاقير.



شو ظل مجالات كمان.........؟

----------


## غسان

_الجبر والبصريات وطيب هي بابين من مليون باب  .. او علمين من مليون علم كل هاي العلوم شكلت الحضاره .. الحضاره مش بس بالبصريات وبالجبر وبغيرها .. صحيح العرب الهم اسهامتهم ببعض العلوم لكن عشان هالاسهامات نعتبر حضارة الغرب اساسها من عنا .._ 

_انا كل ما اسمع اسم عالم عربي  .. مباشره بتبادر لذهني عالم بالدين .. اما بالعلوم المختله كلهم كم عالم الي كان الهم اسهامتهم ... ابن الهيثم واب سينا وابن النفيس والخوارزمي وكم واحد غيرهم ... بينما علماء الغرب لا يعدوا ولا يحصوا .._ 

_محمد انا عارف انك مقتنع برأيك .. بس انا كمان مقتنع برأيي وصعب اغيره_ 

_نحنا هكذا وهذا ما قدماه_

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الشتاء  
_مازلنا جالسين ننتظر من يخترع ويفكر وينجز ويجرب ونحن 
نطبق لاكن لانفكر ولانبدع فقد نستخدم ولا اعلم الى متى سنبقى هكذا؟
_


 هو هون السؤال الى متى سنبقى كذلك ؟

ولكن المؤشرات تقول الى اننا سنبقى لوقت طويل على هذا الحال

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_الجبر والبصريات وطيب هي بابين من مليون باب .. او علمين من مليون علم كل هاي العلوم شكلت الحضاره .. الحضاره مش بس بالبصريات وبالجبر وبغيرها .. صحيح العرب الهم اسهامتهم ببعض العلوم لكن عشان هالاسهامات نعتبر حضارة الغرب اساسها من عنا .. 

انا كل ما اسمع اسم عالم عربي .. مباشره بتبادر لذهني عالم بالدين .. اما بالعلوم المختله كلهم كم عالم الي كان الهم اسهامتهم ... ابن الهيثم واب سينا وابن النفيس والخوارزمي وكم واحد غيرهم ... بينما علماء الغرب لا يعدوا ولا يحصوا ..  
محمد انا عارف انك مقتنع برأيك .. بس انا كمان مقتنع برأيي وصعب اغيره  
نحنا هكذا وهذا ما قدماه_ 


 اكيد ما بقدر اقنعك بكلامي وهي حريات شخصية وكل انسان ليه طريقة تفكير 
بس غسان احكيلك عن الوقت الحاضر شوف انت كم عالم عربي ما زال في الغرب 
لايجد سبيل في وطنه يسافر الى الخارج ولكن يتمسكون به لانه يفيد حضارتهم والعلماء العرب في الدول الغربية لايعدون ولا يحصون

----------


## غسان

_عباده كل الي ذكرتها انجازات حقيقيه ومهمه ... لكنها ليست كافيه لنقول ان حضارة الغرب منا ... او نحن الاساس ... الحضاره الموجوده اساسها اكبر بكثير من ما ذكرت .... في الوقت الي كنا نحن انجزنا هذا كان مية عالم غربي انجز اضعاف ذلك ..._ 

_عباده ما زلت عند كلامي العرب اضافوا لكنهم ليسوا الاساس .._

----------


## غسان

> اكيد ما بقدر اقنعك بكلامي وهي حريات شخصية وكل انسان ليه طريقة تفكير 
> بس غسان احكيلك عن الوقت الحاضر شوف انت كم عالم عربي ما زال في الغرب 
> لايجد سبيل في وطنه يسافر الى الخارج ولكن يتمسكون به لانه يفيد حضارتهم والعلماء العرب في الدول الغربية لايعدون ولا يحصون


_هذا موضوع ثاني ما بدنا نفتحه هلا ... بس ما بينلاموا يا محمد .. ان شاء الله بيجي اليوم الي بيرجعوا فيه كلهم ..._

_الله يعطيكم العافيه شباب .. وشكرا محمد على الموضوع المهم .._

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_هذا موضوع ثاني ما بدنا نفتحه هلا ... بس ما بينلاموا يا محمد .. ان شاء الله بيجي اليوم الي بيرجعوا فيه كلهم ...

الله يعطيكم العافيه شباب .. وشكرا محمد على الموضوع المهم .._


 وانا كمان بشكرك كثير على النقاش الحلو 

وبترك المشاركة والنقاش لباقي الاعضاء اذا عندهم اضافات

----------


## M.Ballack

غسان انا قرات الموضع وحبيت ارد عليك 


هلا لما الغرب طور التقدم الي الوضع الذي نحن عليه حاليا


ولكن الن تنسى ان الفضل لنا قديما
والغرب فقط قام بالتطوير لما كنا عليه لمجاراة الحياة
لماذا الغرب عندما يكتشف شغلات بكون هناك اشياء قد كانت موجود هقديمة
كنت اود تدخل الدين بذلك من انجازات 
ولكن لا اريد ذلك


الغرب لم يكتشف شي غير تطوير الشخصية الذي نعيشه الان
اما الاتراعات وغيرها 
لقد كانت من العرب القدماء
ولكن التطور ادى الى التطوير 
نحن ننظر للتطوير فقط
لليس للاختراعات 


الغرب يحاول الاستفادة من تجارب العرب 
ويحاول الى ترجمتها للواقع الذي نحن عليه

----------


## عُبادة

> _عباده كل الي ذكرتها انجازات حقيقيه ومهمه ... لكنها ليست كافيه لنقول ان حضارة الغرب منا ... او نحن الاساس ... الحضاره الموجوده اساسها اكبر بكثير من ما ذكرت .... في الوقت الي كنا نحن انجزنا هذا كان مية عالم غربي انجز اضعاف ذلك ..._ 
> 
> _عباده ما زلت عند كلامي العرب اضافوا لكنهم ليسوا الاساس .._


انا رح اجيبلك كتاب مؤلفيته وحده المانية 
وانت شوف شو هم بحكوا عنا 


ايام انجازاتنا هاي مين حكالك انه اوروبا كلها كان فيها 100 عالم على بعضهم؟؟

وزي ما حكا محمد
الالاف من العلماء الموجودين في اوروبا وامريكا هم عرب ومسلمين ممكن ما قدروا ينجزوا شي على المستوى الشخصي لانه لم تتاح لهم الفرصة


انا ابن خالي حاليا بشتغل بشركة انتل بامريكا واشتغل قبلها بشركة مايكروسوفت

مع انه بس خلص الماستر تبعه حب ينفع الاردن ورجع لهون 
بتعرف شو وظفوه؟حطوه مشرف مختبر

قبل اكم سنه اخذ براءة اختراع باختراع معالج دقيق

----------


## غسان

_محمد فهمت من حكيك انه الغرب كل ما قاموا به تطوير ما قمنا به فنشئت الحضاره ... رأيك محمد وانا احترمه .. لكن رأيي كما ذكرت .. الحضاره الموجوده اسسها وطورها الغرب والعرب اضافوا وساهموا لكنهم ليسوا الاساس ... شكرا محمد على مداخلتك الجميله_

----------


## غسان

_بانتظار الكتاب عباده ... واكيد الغرب عندهم علماءهم الي بنوا هالحضاره ..._ 

_العلماء الالمان لوحدهم لا يعدوا ولا يحصوا ... وفي ذلك الوقت ..._ 

_بتقلي عينوه مشرف مختبر وبنسأل ليش ما بنتقدم ..._

----------


## M.Ballack

طيب غسان انت بتحكي انه الغرب هو الاساس 
طيب لما ما بعرف شو اسمو الي اكتشف اميركا 
كان موجود العرب 
وكان عندهم اكتشافات
حتى القوارب كانت موجوده قبل ما يجي ابصر شو اسمه وعمل السفينه وراح اكتشف هذيك البلاد 
يعني انه العرب هم كان عندهم الاكتشاف  
لكن الغرب عمل على التطوير 
حتى اصبحت التايتنك وشبيهاتها
يعني الغرب فقط قام بالتطوير
صحيح الحضارة الي عملها الغرب
لكن الفضل يعود للعرب الي هم كانوا السباقين للاكتشاف


طيب اعطيني اختراع عمله الغرب
ما كان العرب عندهم مثله 
ممكن تحكيلي غزو الفضاء مثلا
العرب ما كان عندهم امكانيات حتى يصلو لهدرجه هاي

----------


## غسان

_محمد ما لحظت انك ظليت تحكي كان العرب وكان العرب ... هاي الاكتشافات العربيه مهمه بوقتها .. شوف الفرق بين الاكتشافات ... هذول وصلوا للقمر واحنا عملنا سفينه ..._ 
_تحكيليش ما عنا امكانيات ..؟؟؟ طب ليش همه عندهم ..؟؟ لانه عندهم حضاره_ 

_بعدين الغرب مش ممثلين بامريكا فقط ... اوروبا الغربيه بشكل عام ..._

----------


## M.Ballack

انا بنظري يعتبر تطوير وليس الفضل لهم في الاكتشاف 




حرية اراء وتعدد وجهات النظر

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا للجميع على المناقشة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

*يبهرنا دائما احترامهم للقوانين**
**و**ننبهر بمساحة الحرية المعطاه من القانون للشباب**
**و**يبهرنا اهتمامهم بأوقات العمل والانضباط و الاتقان فى العمل واذا بحثنا**نجد أنهم اتبعوا تعاليم ديننا الحنيف وأن ذلك هو سبب تقدمهم** 
**و يبهرنا استيقاظهم مبكرين منذ السادسة صباحا ونشاطهم طوال اليوم**
**ونسينا قول سيد الخلق اجمعيم ( البركة فى البكور ) فنحن أول من خالفناه**وبدلنا ليلنا الى نهار ونهارنا الى ليل ... فكيف نرغب أن يبارك الله**لنا فى يومنا**
**و**ننبهر بحريتهم المطلقة فى الشوارع ... ونلوم ثقافتنا المحترمة* *
**اهذا ما يبهرنا بهم** ...........
**و**تبهرنا الصداقات بين الشبان والفتيات وتتطلع كل من لأن يكون لها صديق
** ( boy friend ) 
**يا فرحتى ... بالاخلاق والقيم** 

**اهذا ما يبهرنا** ........

**و**ننبهر بمطرباتهم الفاجرات والشاذات جنسيا ونحاول تقليدهم فى ملابسهم**وحركاتهم دون أن نفهم معانيها* *
**ونسينا أن ( المرء يحشر مع من أحب ) فهل هذا ما يليق بنا يا مسلم**ين**
**ننبهر و ننبهر ..... و ننبهر** 
**اشياء كثيرا تبهرنا ونسيتا أن كل ما يجب أن يبهرنا بهم هو**
**العلم وحب المزيد من التعلم ... الاتقان .... الاخلاص ..... النظام** 
**و كل هذا اخذوه من ديننا الحنيف** 
**وهم أول من أساؤا الى ديننا و حبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام** 
**فلا تقلدوهم أو تنبهروا بهم فهم ينقلون الينا كل مشين وفاضح** 
**ويحتفظون بكل ما هو جيد بعيدا عنا*

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع زهرة المطر 
كلامك واقعي وحقيقي 

ولكن حصل ما حصل واصبحنا نقلدهم بكل شي نقلدهم كما ذكرتي بكل شيء مشين ونسينا ان نقلدهم بما هو جيد 

والسؤال الذي يجب ان نواجهه هو الحل لما وصلنا اليه 
هل سنقى هكذا واذا اردنا التغيير ما هي الحلول والمقترحات ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الحلول كثيرة 
وفي مقدمتها
الرجوع الى ديننا

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هو اهم شي الدين 

الدين هو الاساس 

وبعد الدين التربية الصحيحة والسليمة من الاهل كمان البيئة اللي بعيش فيها كل انسان بتكون مهمة لتنشئة صحيحة 


مشكورة زهرة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هم افضل منا واللي شفته انكم عم تحكوا عن التاريخ واحنا هاد اللي فالحين فيه نظل نسولف عن التاريخ ونربي كروش ...بصراحة انا ما عشت التاريخ وما الي بالتاريخ ... الحاضر بقول انهم افضل منا بكل شيء ومتفوقين علينا بكل شيء ,,,,اذا ما قارنت بين عربي وغربي لجزئيات الامور مثل احترام الوقت والتفاني في العمل واحترام الاخرين وعدم الكذب والنميمة والنمط الغذائي والمعيشي ونظافة الجسم بتلاحظ فرق شاسع بكل شي وفي التطور التكنولوجي ما بنقدر نتكلم لأنهم خارسينا ... واحنا العرب بالفعل عالة على الامم وما النا اي فائدة تذكر هاد الكلام مش جلد لذاتنا بس هاي هي الحقيقة المرة ....اذا حبينا نحكي عن حضارتهم وسلبياتها ما بنلاقي بطريقنا غير الانحلال الاخلاقي وبنبلش هم ابناء زنا وهم شاذين ومش عارف شو ....لأنه مش ملاقيين غير هالثغرة عندهم وماسكينا عالطالعة والنازلة ...واللي بسمع بقول انو العرب مش منحلين اخلاقيا بالمرة والانحطاط الاخلاقي اللي وصلوه مش مذكور نهائيا....والله يا اخوان ما رح تعرفوا قيمت حضارتهم غير لما تتعاملوا معهم ورح تلاقي فرق كبير بين تعاملك مع اجنبي وتعاملك مع ابن الصحراء اللي ما بستحم بالشهر مرة...

----------


## محمد العزام

زي ما انتم ملاحظين الموضوع كان فيو نقاش كثير بين الاعضاء لما نزلت الموضوع 
دوركم يا الاعضاء حاليا 
يكون في نقاش ونتوصل لراي معين ونتفق عليه 

هل بالفعل اننا اصل الحضارة والغرب الذي طورها ام  من هم  الاصل في كل شيء ومايقال عنا مجرد كلام لنبرر خذولنا وانهزامنا امامهم 

ننتظر المزيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

قضية جميلة جداً ..
للغرب بصمات واضحة لا يمكن إنكارها ..  لكن هناك قاعده أساسية كانت سبب في نهضة الغرب وتوفير الوقت والجهد عليهم هي العلوم العربية الاسلامية و ما كان منذ زمن .. لكن بفترة دخل العرب في سبات عميق و عدنا إلى قرون ماضية .. و هم تقدمو وأثبتو تقدمهم بكل المجالات .. و لم يكتفو بالتقدم بل دفعو بعربتنا إلى الخلف ..  كلما تقدمت عربة العرب خطوة عملو على ارجعائها تلات خطوات .. 
تكمن قوتهم بواقعيتهم وعمليتهم و اتحادهم و سياستهم الصحيحة في إدراة الامور وعقولهم و ما ينفقوه على العلم و البحث العلمي  .. و ايضاً لقدراتهم المالية و الاقتصادية وسيطرتهم السياسية .. 
لن يكون لنا طابعنا الخاص أبداً .. طلما نحن في صراعات داخليه وتفرقه و أنانية و مصالح و امكانيات محدوده و ودفن للعقول و حكر للأبحاث و استغلال خارجي لخيرات بلادنا ..  لن نصل أبداً .. و لن نتقدم .. وسنبقى تحت جناح الغرب ..  و فضلات علومهم و تقدمهم ..  وسيبقو هم المسيطرين على العقول العربية..  الناهبين لخيراتنا و لمواردنا و من يمنحونا مساعدات من أوطاننا و من يقتسمون قوت أيامنا ..
لماذا نرضى لأنفسنا أن نكون توابع لهم .. هذه المسأل أكبر من أي تصور فقد ذكرت سابقاً بأن وجودنا يخدم سياستهم  .. ولن يسمح لنا بتجاوز السقف الأعلى لحريتنا كعرب و مسلمين 
هم قلدونا منذ زمن وتقدمو علينا و أصبحو في القمة ..  ونحن لازلنا في قاعدة الهرم و قد حجمو من امكانياتنا 
.
.
.

راق لي كثيراً المرور من هنا

----------


## محمد العزام

انا معك دموع ... بس الا بشغلة وحدة وهي توفر القوة الاقتصادية ....بالعكس العرب بيملكوا قوة اقتصادية اكبر من الغرب ... اكبر مثال شوفي دول الخليج اصلا هم المصدر الاساسي لقوة الغرب الاقتصادية ...  بعتقد هون المشكلة الاساسية بالموضوع وهي توفر الاقتصاد القوي لحتى تحقق طموحك وانجازك

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد أنا وضحت بردي من قبل 
عندنا موارد اقتصادية وكفاءات بشرية وعقول قادره 
لكن انا حكيت سيبقو هم المسيرطين على خيراتنا ومواردنا وهمه يلي بوزعو علينا خيرات البلاد 
الخليج اوك كقوة اقتصادية هي بتاخد درجة عالية عالمياً لكنها مو بايدنا مو تحت سيطرتنا 
خيرات العرب مو بايدنا ولا اقتصادنا بايدنا 
و في كتير صناعات ممنوع نعمل عنها مجرد دراسات مو نصنعها 
يعني كل شي عندنا بس همه مقلصين دورنا محجمين امكانياتنا بدهم نضل تحت جناحهم 

وصلت الفكره ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

وصلت ...سوري شكلو كنت نايم واانا بقرا هههههههههههههه 


انا رح اغير الوضع باذن الله بس بدي شوية مصاري والباقي علي ...الدعم منكم وغير هيك خلوه علي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا بخلوك وصلت اوك و خد الدعم مني 

إن شاء الله هاد الجيل بكون قادر على تغيير يلي صار 

من فترة جابو لقاء مع شب من العزام ببرنامج يوم جديد كنو 
هو ومجموعة شباب اردنين ضمن فريق حسب ذاكرتني ازا ما خانتني هيك اسمهم " oasys "  بمسابقة لمايكرسوفت طبعا فازو بالمنحة وبيل جيتس شخصياً هو يلي طلب مقابلتهم 

يعني عندنا طاقات عندنا ابداع عندنا رياده بالأفكار بس مافي متابعة مافي امكانيات ما في تغطيه 

مين يلي تبناهم الغرب

----------


## محمد العزام

والله طلعنا مش قليلين اهل العزام 
بالفعل اول حد بتبى افكارهم هم الغرب 
امبارح بالصدفة طلاب من التكنو كانوا بالمول ووقفت معاهم ومابعرف شو عاملين زي الاختراع عن الامراض وطرريقة علاجها وزي ماحكيتي في بالجامعة دكتور من امريكا طالب يجتمع معاهم ويعطيهم فرص عشان النهوض برايهم وفكرتهم يعني خلص هالطلاب بطلوا من ممتلكات الدولة الاردنية .... والله اشي بجنن اللي بصير

----------


## shams spring

*سبحان الله  يوم الخميس كنا بنتناقش مع الدكتور على نفس النقطة
.............................................
الدكتور كان عايش في بريطانيا ... وحكالنا شوي عن نمط الحياة هناك
وبلشو الطلاب ليش رجعت ... حدا بترك بريطانيا وبيجي على الاردن ومن هالحكي

الدكتور شو حكى : انا كنت متلكم في البداية شايفها شي كتير ومبهور فيها 
لكن لما عشت فيها وتعايش معهم ...لقيت انه مش صح انهم هم دايما احسن منا 
ومش صح انهم هم اكفء منا ... 
المشكلة انهم هم بكونو عاديين : بس بلاقو تحفيز مادي ومعنوي بيدفعهم للعلم والاكتشاف
لكن عنا يكون الانسان متميز وما بلاقي شي محفز ...فبروح لبرا وببدع وبكتشف لكن هاد بكون تحت مسمى الدولة يلي هو حاليا فيها 

لكن كجانب عملي وتعليمي فهم متقدمين عنا بشكل ملحوظ
...........................................

اكيد يا محمد كلنا بنعرف انه اغلب الاكتشافات والاهتراعات بكون ورها شخص عربي
العلم من يوم يومه احنا اصلة ....لكن مين الي كمل ؟؟ مش احنا 
احنا تركنا العلم  والتقدم وبلشنا باشياء تانية .. ولما الغرب بيكتشفو شي ...احنا بناخدة 

تصور حتى على المواد الدراسية في الجامعة 
انا بخف عقلي لما اخد مادة بطريقة تعلم صعبة ... مع انه في الوقت الحاضر طوروها وعدلو عليها وما في اسهل من تعلمها

طيب ليش يا رئيس ....... ما بتغيرها ....؟؟؟ قال هاي الخطة*  :Bl (10): *

افهم منك يعني* :SnipeR (2): * انه الخطة : تلقين ... حفظ.... اشي محنط مش لازم يتغير*  :Eh S(22): 
*
طيب شو العلم اذا ما طور يوم عن يوم ... وتعدل عليه كل يوم واكتشفنا فيو اشي جديد


مبهورين بالغرب ...اه مبهورة بعلمهم بطريقة تعليمهم ... اسلوب حياتهم العملي وليس الاجتماعي

يمكن فعلا متل ما حكت دموع احنا عنا خيرات عنا موارد لكن مش قادرين نتحكم فيها 
وشو الفايدة !!!!!!!!!!!

مشكوووور محمد على الموضوع الرائع اجا بوقته*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*محمد كالعادة مبدع بانتقاء أجمل الحوارات والنقشات
صحيح انه الغرب عالم متطور وأنا بصراحة منبهر في الصناعات 
إلي يقدموها من تكنولوجيا  متقدمة ورائعة فاقة القدرات البشرية
ولكن  لو نأتي للواقع وفي القديم أن بعض الأمور مثل الطب وبعض الصناعات هي أصلها عربي بس للأسف العرب  ما حافظ عليها وتطورها
لأسباب اقتصادية مادية  لا اعلم  بس لو نظرنا للغرب من الناحية الايجابية
بتشوف إنهم  يقدروا  اليد العاملة ويعطوهم حوافز مبهره  بس في العالم العربي رغم قوة اقتصاده ما في هيك حوافز الغرب عنده سياسة حلوه كثير بتقدير صناعته  بغضي النظر عن نوعية الصناعات  أهم نقطة عند العرب إصلاح ألابنيه التحتية وكأنهم يبحثون الجمال وتاركين الأمور المهم هالي يجب أن تتوافر لكل فرد عربي ما في حوافز ما في تقيم مثل الغرب
هذا رأيي باحترام أي صناعة غربيه أو عربيه  بس أتمنى نشوف جيل قادر على تغير بشكل جدري وبناء صناعة تكون مميزة تضاهي صناعة الغرب بكل شي  بشكرك محمد مودتي لجهودك 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة شمس 
مشكور امجاد 

بس كلنا بنصل لنفس الحلقة الضائعة ونفس الدائة حتى  الواحد بصيباو دوار براسه 

توصلنا لنفس الراي 

بس بدنا نوصل لحل حتى لو كان مثالي او من الصعب ان يطبق ...مجرد افكار يمكن تكون مسموعة من غيرنا او نحاول نوصلها بجلساتنا وباعمالنا وبكل شي 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

